# Using shingles on toys



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

First - sorry if this is posted in the wrong spot... I wasn't sure where to post it.

I have been told that I should attach shingles to the tops of whatever toys I can for my goats. (Example: on top of their wood platform, the wooden spools, etc.) This is supposed to help keep their feet trimmed up a little so I don't have to trim them myself so often.

My questions are:
1) Does it work?

2) Should I be concerned about the shingles (they are darker in color - it's what I have) getting too hot in the summer for them to play on?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Cinder you are only having a couple goats correct? If that is correct, I wouldn't do that. Yes those shingles will get pretty hot for them especially where you live, (me to). It gets so hot out there.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think it would be any extra help - best to just not got through the trouble. Mine love to lay on whatever is high enough and the shingles would be really hot


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The only thing I have that has the "sandy roof paper" on is my milk stand...the plywood was way too slippery without it for them to get on it easily and with traction. If you want to add something to help wear their hooves try rocks and cinder blocks, both will help but you still need to do regular trims.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

i have roofing shingles on any surface that is slanted
i do not put it on flat surfaces
it helps with traction
especially since goats are so big into playing "king of the hill"
it helps the challenger not to slip and fall so easily
other than my buck that has hooves that grow like weeds i think it helps
i still trim regularly but i don't have to trim as much off


----------

